# SORE EYES - PLEASE READ



## Box_Of_Frogs (2 July 2008)

There have been many posts regarding sore eyes over the last few weeks. Please, please, please everyone who notices eye problems in their horse - however apparently minor - get the vet out. Eyes are too precious and fragile to leave to chance. I've posted on this many, many times but feel so strongly about it that I'm going to do it again. Because of the horrendous problems my Sunny had with chronic conjunctivitis that his previous owners didn't ever bother to treat properly, he eventually had to have one eye surgically removed. The remaining eye is a constant worry, as I'm sure you understand. During the course of trying to understand what had happened, what went wrong, what Sunny's body was doing and some of the truly nightmare pitfalls along the way, I am now a bit of a lay "expert" on eyes. Some very basic dos and dont's now, and please folks, I'm not trying to preach, just save other horses' eyes. List in no particular order. Don't try to treat it yourself unless it's very, very superficial. Don't rely on cold tea: this may sooth but it won't clear up a bacterial, viral or fungal infection. Don't let ANY condition get chronic. Don't put medication in your horse's eye that was prescribed for a different animal or pet. Proprietary soothing stuff for people eg Optrex etc can be SOOTHING for horses too but, again, they won't clear up a true infection. Whenever you put anything in your horse's eye you risk damaging it further by scratching the cornea or puncturing the eyeball itself with the end of the container the stuff comes in. If at all possible (not so easy with watery drops) apply creams to the clean end of your finger and then squash your finger in the eye. Sunny finally lost his battle after the yard staff stabbed him in the eye with the pointy end of the very cream that was being used to try to save the eye. Plain boiled and cooled water is best for wiping round the outside of the eye. All the following need the vet immediately: lumps, bumps, puffiness, swelling, sticky gunge, bloodshot, horse hiding from the light, excessive weeping (especially to the extent that the whole side of the horse's face is black with tears), blue tinge on the cornea, blood vessels growing across the cornea, milky white patches on the cornea, half closed sore eyes. This list is NOT exhaustive, just a guide. Sunny's 6-month battle cost £4,000 and he still lost an eye. His remaining eye isn't in good condition. Please be vigilant all. Gonna post this as a fresh post in Vets x


----------



## RLF (2 July 2008)

will echo this, I too have a one eyed horse, get vet out first, don't treat it yourself!


----------



## wjgfred (3 July 2008)

Thanks for giving everyone the benefit of your experience and I am very sorry about what happened to your horse


----------



## Theresa_F (3 July 2008)

Huge words of wisdom.

Cairo has one eye - but this was due to cancer.  His remaining eye this year is failing in sight due to old age - he is very long sighted.

His eye has been a bit weeping with tears but I put this down to me taking his mask off at night due to his poor eyesight.  His mask is back on 24 x 7 but if his eye still weeps, vet will be out immediately.

Years ago, Miss Delia my TB had a bit of a runny and gunky eye.  I had the vet out with people saying it was nothing to worry about.  She never had eye problems before, hence I was concerned.

Poor old girl had to have sedation and her eye ducts flushed - they were blocked with pus.  There then followed steriods and antibotics for two weeks.

If eyes watery and are not cleared up within a couple of days of being masked and bathed - get a vet out - better safe than sorry.


----------



## CrazyMare (3 July 2008)

And what is your horses eyes and health worth?

I have just had my mare treated for really gunky eyes, I estimate the bill to be around £75-100 when I get it, for the time, drugs and expertise. Given as my horse is priceless to me I find that more than acceptable.

If you can't afford it, maybe you should reconsider owning horses...


----------



## Theresa_F (3 July 2008)

I think it is not that most people can't afford it, but that a watery eye does not always give much concern.  People said I was wasting money on Delia and that it was just dust bothering her, but as said, it was a rather nasty infection in the eye ducts.

Eyes that are leaking green gunk or are swollen should never be left.


----------



## Thistle (3 July 2008)

Echo all this advice, i have a uveitis horse, she is sound and in work with careful management.


----------



## Daisychain (3 July 2008)

I had a mare which had conjunctivitis, then she got an ulcer in it, it took weeks to come right.


----------



## kerilli (3 July 2008)

Great advice, especially about how to put creams in eyes... must admit, i've tried to put cream in from the tube, won't ever make that mistake again. 
THANKYOU.


----------



## Llwyncwn (3 July 2008)

Great advice Barb for everyone.  Barbara is our yard expert on eyes and liver damage.  She is like a JRT and if she gets her teeth into something, she wont give up (she is also on first name terms with Prof. Derek Knottenbelt)


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (4 July 2008)

Thanks all - help spread the word to save other horses from going through what Sunny went through. As we speak, SJ-Showjumper is making me a siggy strip coz I'm useless and I hope the pic of Sunny in the fabulous eye socket protector (for safe travelling) that Helen Reader (saddler) made him will be in it. He looks like a pirate! Everyone at the yard was dreadfully disappointed that it wasn't pink!!! Thanks SJS - you're a poppet! By the way, if The Prof (blessed be he) is reading this, my marriage proposal is in the post.


----------



## alsxx (4 July 2008)

I agree with everything said here, however I'd be interested to know why vets still show you how to put cream in their eyes from the tubes if its that dangerous? I had vet out earlier in the year for an eye injury and was only shown how to administer the ointment directly from the tube.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (4 July 2008)

alsxx - the specialist nurses in the horspital where Sunny eventually had his eye removed also showed me how to do it just with the pointy end. I think the nurses and vets do it so regularly that they are very good at doing it. But the average horse owner (hopefully) will never need to develop the level of expertise that comes with years and years of doing it. Common sense, lateral thinking and the fact that ir works is all that is behind the finger method. Like I said earlier though, I am stunned that the drug companies haven't come up with a safe applicator, eg one with a broader cube of foam rubber or something on the end. Anyone got any contacts?


----------



## TicTac (5 July 2008)

My horse has been diagnosed with conjuntivitis in one eye only and perscribed a cream which I have to say she is fairly tolerant of me putting in. She does wear a fly mask during the day but not at night. The eye is still weeping and now the skin below has become all crusty and sore. I bath it every day with water and cotton wool used only once. I then apply a little bit of vaseline to try and help waterproof the area below the eye. Should I call the vet again? She has had this condition for just over two weeks. She also suffers badly from fly bites and I try to keep her covered as much as possible even in the stable. She has very soft and sensitive skin.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (5 July 2008)

TicTac - have PMed you


----------



## lynneb84 (11 July 2016)

I am glad I have read this tonight.  My cob has been having tears come out his eyes all the time and green stuff congregating at his tear ducts. I asked the yard owner who I bought him off 5 weeks ago if I should get a vet and she said no he will be fine just use wet cold tea bags and he will be OK it's just dust causing it and that some horses do just get watery eyes like that.  

I am not convinced after reading this and will be definitely calling the vet in the morning to get it checked out!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (11 July 2016)

I have a standard treatment for all 'normal' eye problems (where there's no visible injury - just gunk and swelling).

1.  Wash liberally with normal saline (1 teaspoon of salt in boiled water - with the cleanest cloth on the planet!)
2.  Put in Orbenin. I keep a minimum of two tubes in my vet drawer - it's available online or over the counter.  If the horse is sensible, I do it from the tube.  If not, a VERY clean finger and you have to get it in between the lids.

If there's no obvious improvement in 24 hours, get the vet (rarely necessary.)


----------



## Damnation (11 July 2016)

alsxx said:



			I agree with everything said here, however I'd be interested to know why vets still show you how to put cream in their eyes from the tubes if its that dangerous? I had vet out earlier in the year for an eye injury and was only shown how to administer the ointment directly from the tube.
		
Click to expand...

Same, the vet only showed me how to apply from the tube.

My mare seems to have a sensativity to flies - she has come in looking like she has been punched in the face, eye puffy and swollen. I was warned by previous owners that this was the case so its been something she gets every summer for at least 8 years. (I've had her for 6)

As BOF says though, eyes are far to precious and I never take chances. Vet called immidiately, dye put in the eye, no scratches etc. Just seems to be a fly sensativity. I have ointment that I apply straight from the tube, I haven't stabbed her yet but she seems tolerant of it so far. 

Wouldn't need ointment if my damned horse would keep a fly mask on!!


----------



## Gloi (12 July 2016)

Damnation said:



			Wouldn't need ointment if my damned horse would keep a fly mask on!! 

Click to expand...

A Boett or de meulenkamp sweetitch rug with the matching hood which fastens to the rug work the best for me. They are much more difficult for them to remove than a fly mask.


----------



## millikins (12 July 2016)

My small pony has seen the vet 3 times from last summer to Spring with sore, swollen eyes. Obviously concerned that she had uveitis but it is set off by wind and flies. not sun. All vet can find is a slightly deformed eyelid which she can't close tight enough to protect the eye. Vet happy that I manage it with a good fly mask and Maxitrol if she has a flare up. Touch wood she's been fine now for some months though she does look a bit daft with her fly mask on in a howling Winter gale


----------

